# The biggest doodle in the World?



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.drawball.com/

Use the zoom function. A bit slow to load but...
And maybe add your own bit, too.


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 4, 2007)

that thing is super fun for no reason at all.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 4, 2007)

Ummm, I can't figure out how to add to it...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 4, 2007)

You keep zooming in until you can go no further.
Click again and a puzzle appears. You have to join all the dots and cover all the lines with one continuous line. Get it right and it let's you draw.
The puzzle is quite easy if you think about it.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I got zoomed in a bit more and got the puzzle to appear.  It's easy to solve...I literally remember that one from grade school. So now the drawball has a penguin pic :mrgreen:


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 4, 2007)

hmmm.  i didn't realize it was a puzzle that needed solving.  I just did it first try lol.

the picture I made however IS a puzzle that needs solving!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 4, 2007)

When you zoom in on the green V (there's a word on the left, something like 'Vega'?), then you'll see a mermaid and red diamond. In between those two I've added mine (my arrow with a big black ball points the way). Can anyone see/find what I made? Well, tried to, my painting skills are limited.







pascal


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 5, 2007)

Pascal - I've zoomed in on the green "v" but can't see a mermaid or red diamond or arrow. How far from the "V" is your addition? (Man, as you zoom in at various points on the drawball, there are some awesome pics there!!)

(Above the V is a kneeling knight, to the left is a pink lily, to the right a grey wolf, and below is the green 'e'...which direction should I look?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> addition? (Man, as you zoom in at various points on the drawball, there are some awesome pics there!!)



Number 1 son has a couple of his in there. I'm afraid that he has banned me from contributing. It goes by ISP and he currently has 'infinite ink' status and he doesn't want me doing anything that might f*** it up :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 5, 2007)

Does he have some easier way of drawing than with the mouse? I look at some of those pics, and at how awkward it is for me to draw with the mouse, and I can't figure out how they get such great results.

Edit:  Is he in the 'hall of fame' part of it? (Haven't poked around in there, but I see the link)


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2007)

How do you get a different ink status?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2007)

I zoomed in, did the puzzle and then tried to draw...but anything I tried to draw wouldn't stick.  Do you need to find a blank bit of canvas or what?


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I zoomed in, did the puzzle and then tried to draw...but anything I tried to draw wouldn't stick.  Do you need to find a blank bit of canvas or what?



Same happened to me, so I moved to a different area.  I think people 'stalk' their areas or something, and erase anything immediately that someone else writes.


----------



## Icon72 (Mar 5, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I zoomed in, did the puzzle and then tried to draw...but anything I tried to draw wouldn't stick. Do you need to find a blank bit of canvas or what?


 
Same here. I was trying to draw a big moustache on somebody else's guy bit no go. I'll have to try moving around.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 5, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Pascal - I've zoomed in on the green "v" but can't see a mermaid or red diamond or arrow. How far from the "V" is your addition? (Man, as you zoom in at various points on the drawball, there are some awesome pics there!!)
> 
> (Above the V is a kneeling knight, to the left is a pink lily, to the right a grey wolf, and below is the green 'e'...which direction should I look?)




It's already been erased...  It was where the profanity is now (no, that's not mine!). Oh, and I just realized that it's not a mermaid, but a blue woman. (the diamond is also gone)


Edit: I've made a new one: a heart with a P+J (yes, corny I know). Zoom in on the V again, look at the B on the right side and the red heart + black arrow should be visible. If not: they've erased it again.

btw: my first drawing was the TPF-logo with my username.






pascal


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 5, 2007)

^^^ Hey, cool first drawing, Puscas (even though I didn't get to see it). 

I went hunting for my penguin and couldn't find it, but it could just be a matter of me not having found the exact spot again.  Will look again, and look for yours.


----------

